# Which Health insurance to choose for single person



## some1gr8 (13 Nov 2009)

Hi

Finally i decided to get health insurance but donot know which one to choose, i am thinking of VHI (792 euros before tax),donot wana go with Quinn direct due to their bad reputation for paying claims, any suggestions which one to choose from...........


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Nov 2009)

This has come up a few times on the forum, so try the search function to see if there's anything useful, e.g. this thread might help: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=124343&highlight=single+person.

The Health Insurance Authority (a regulatory body that oversees the health insurance market) also has a range of publications that give advice on what to consider when you're looking at health insurance. They also have comparisons of similar products, based on the type of hospital cover the products give - [broken link removed].

My advice for someone taking out health insurance for the first time is to get the basics right, i.e. the hospital-related benefits. Think about what hospitals you want cover in, if there are any illnesses you specifically want covered, etc. The "ancillary" stuff like out-patient cover, lifestyle benefits, etc can be added later on when you know what you want, and in most cases (but not all) there are no waiting periods for this type of cover.


----------



## gipimann (13 Nov 2009)

If it's any help, I've been with Quinn healthcare since they took over BUPA Ireland, and I have never experienced any difficulty with claim payments, either as an end of year outpatient claim or as a payment directly to a hospital for treatment.


----------

